# How many kribs can I have?



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

I got a free  29 gallon tank with all the stuff. was thinking about Kribensis Pelvicachromis pulcher. Can i do only one pair of them? or can I do more? I would put in dither fish but what works best..dont want them to all get killed. Suggestions please


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would only do a pair with some tetra to fill in the top.


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

thanks..i figured one pair would be it..any other cichlids or just dithers ?was gonna add a couple plecos maybe some yoyo loaches or syndontis.any tetras have to tolerate 8.2 ph.i have a tetra tank with serpae,black neon,red eye tetra and harlequin rasboras..and gouramis. i was looking for something different .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tank seems small for multiple plecos (even BN) or loaches or synodontis.


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

Hmmm..Getting a good deal on some local bred synodontis multipunctatus..would like to get some.But the ones in my 75 gallon are huge already so i will have to wait..having bad luck with corys..plecos come real small around here.
thanks for the help.ill keep looking at my options


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I just saw yo yo loaches recommended for a 29G in a cookie cutter so maybe those would work?


----------

